# DEEP CUT ORCHID SOCIETY 2015 Show



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

https://sites.google.com/site/deepcutorchids/Home/events/show
Starts tomorrow at the Dearborn Farm Market, Holmdel, NJ.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 4, 2015)

Who's going?

I'll be there Saturday morning!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll be there tomorrow for judging.


----------



## Clark (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll let you buy me lunch.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2015)

I thought I could go Thursday but boss is at trade show so (nobody to cover for me)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> I thought I could go Thursday but boss is at trade show so ...


That sounds like the best circumstance to go!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2015)

Hmmm, except for all the witnesses of my absence (though I could bring them all along but things might get hairy if nobody answers the phone or feeds the chickens etc)


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2015)

Charles, let me know what's doing.
I'm going to call you between 5 and 6 this afternoon.
Christine wants to go to show. I wouldn't mind going to the jetty on Sat., but the clouds mind hinder photography. Iffy.

Might end up flipping a coin...


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for lunch Eric. It was good to shoot the breeze. 
Let me know if you do Shorefest at Silva's place. I remember a more than decent diner in Eatontown.
Cheers!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2015)

vendors


----------



## troy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for posting great pics!!!


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2015)

What an abundance of beautiful flowers! Looks like spring
in there and I wish I was there. Thank you Eric for making
me "gnash my teeth" again.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2015)

Unbelievably, I was on the team that judged slipper orchids! I should have found out who that Berenice album belongs to.  The location is a great garden center plus it's a good collection of vendors. The only shortage is no orchid supply vendor.


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 6, 2015)

The marketplace where the event is held won't allow a supply vendor because they think they should be able to sell supplies.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Looked like a good show and sales area too.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2015)

orcoholic said:


> The marketplace where the event is held won't allow a supply vendor because they think they should be able to sell supplies.



I thought so, but the supplies for orchids are more advanced than what they sell.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the tour. It looks like a great show!


----------



## eaborne (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you for posting the show pictures Eric. It is great getting to see displays for other parts of the country, especially large shows like this one


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2015)

Sure. Funny but this is a small-medium size show compared to the ones when I started in the hobby. GNYOS late 90's, etc..

If anyone goes tomorrow, ask Mike at Mainstreet if he has any klotz for me, thanks.


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2015)

NYEric said:


> If anyone goes tomorrow, ask Mike at Mainstreet if he has any klotz for me, thanks.


And what if he does?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2015)

I may be going to the show this pm


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2015)

Clark said:


> And what if he does?


Ask him to keep one for me and I'll buy it from him at a later date. I am a little suspect of the one I have and don't know when I will see more soon. Thanks.


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2015)

Sold out.


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2015)

Busting chops.
Contact him.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2015)

I know you are.  Thanks.


----------



## Clark (Feb 9, 2015)

First time I ever spoke to Mike. 
He is a very nice man, and his wife is charming.
Don't understand why he and I didn't meet in the past.

Place was busy this year, without a snowstorm. :clap:
Seen my neighbors there Sunday buying their first orchid. So many questions...


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 9, 2015)

It was a great show, overall!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2015)

Clark said:


> Place was busy this year, without a snowstorm.



Yes even Thursday business was brisk. I bet a lot of stuff was sold out by Sunday PM!


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 9, 2015)

Eric,

Will hold a klotz for you.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Mike. You had some great seedlings available!


----------

